# Aide sur Boot Camp !



## Breew (28 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour, 

J'ai décidé d'installer une partition Windows sur mon mac via Boot Camp. 
Je télécharge l'ISO Windows 8 (sur le site officiel), et le lance dans Boot Camp. 
Après "installation", l'ordinateur redémarre mais ne me propose pas d'installer Windows, ni rien ... 
Dans stockage ("a propos de ce mac"), j'ai bien un disque "Boot Camp" mais pas de mention de Windows, aucun autre disque aussi lorsque je redémarre en "alt"... Boot Camp est pourtant allé jusqu'au bout ! 
Merci !


----------



## Breew (31 Juillet 2016)

Up ?


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

Salut *Breew*

Tu peux aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis (successivement) les commandes suivantes :

*- a)* d'abord :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour activer la commande) > en retour, tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau de la distribution des partitions du disque de ton Mac, avec leurs caractéristiques de : format > nom > taille > device.

*- b)* ensuite :

```
diskutil cs list
```
 et ↩︎ --> cette fois, tu vas toucher le tableau en arborescence du *Groupe de Volumes Logiques CoreStorage* que l'installateur d'«El Capitan» n'a pas dû manquer de greffer sur la partition *disk0s2* de l'OS.

*- c)* enfin :

```
df -H
```
 et ↩︎ --> cette commande va te retourner, pour chaque partition, la quantité d'espace libre vs quantité d'espace occupé pour la quantité d'espace total (ce en grandeurs humainement lisibles = *GB*).​
=> peux-tu faire un copier-coller ici de chacun de ces 3 tableaux (pas de photos) ? Ces informations pourront permettre de se faire une idée du dispositif logique du disque de ton Mac.

[ Ni l'intitulé, ni le corps de ton premier message n'ayant explicitement formulé de question (càd. de demande) ; mais s'étant distribués en propositions déclaratives (exprimant le constat) et exclamatives (exprimant l'indignation ou la surprise) > ne t'étonne pas que personne de t'ait répondu sur un forum technique. Encore si tu avais posté dans « Exprimez-vous ! » > ta réprobation de l'«Assistant BootCamp» aurait-elle sans doute trouvé un écho chez d'autres « indignés » de ce logiciel : ils sont légions et donc prédisposés à des charges militaires... 






 ]


----------



## Breew (31 Juillet 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Breew*
> 
> Tu peux aller à : _Applications_ > _Utilitaires_ et lancer le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre qui s'ouvre, saisis (successivement) les commandes suivantes :
> 
> ...


----------



## Breew (31 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour, 

Voici le copié-collé du terminal (j'espère avoir tout bien fait, et que c'est ce dont tu recherches ?)

Encore merci  : 

Last login: Thu Jul 28 13:52:02 on console

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            209.3 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                32.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +209.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

                                Unlocked Encrypted

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil cs list

CoreStorage logical volume groups (1 found)

|

+-- Logical Volume Group 5E31B0A4-7D25-4797-A872-EF0CD5EBAB1E

    =========================================================

    Name:         Macintosh HD

    Status:       Online

    Size:         209344462848 B (209.3 GB)

    Free Space:   0 B (0 B)

    |

    +-< Physical Volume CB0C416E-D920-488C-84D3-9D1EBBDFA636

    |   ----------------------------------------------------

    |   Index:    0

    |   Disk:     disk0s2

    |   Status:   Online

    |   Size:     209344462848 B (209.3 GB)

    |

    +-> Logical Volume Family 9706AE8D-D0F0-41E4-9669-7BAD42D49CA2

        ----------------------------------------------------------

        Encryption Type:         AES-XTS

        Encryption Status:       Unlocked

        Conversion Status:       Complete

        High Level Queries:      Fully Secure

        |                        Passphrase Required

        |                        Accepts New Users

        |                        Has Visible Users

        |                        Has Volume Key

        |

        +-> Logical Volume 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

            ---------------------------------------------------

            Disk:                  disk1

            Status:                Online

            Size (Total):          208999940096 B (209.0 GB)

            Revertible:            Yes (unlock and decryption required)

            Revert Status:         Reboot required

            LV Name:               Macintosh HD

            Volume Name:           Macintosh HD

            Content Hint:          Apple_HFS

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ df -H

Filesystem      Size   Used  Avail Capacity  iused    ifree %iused  Mounted on

/dev/disk1      209G   125G    84G    60% 30603445 20421929   60%   /

devfs           185k   185k     0B   100%      625        0  100%   /dev

map -hosts        0B     0B     0B   100%        0        0  100%   /net

map auto_home     0B     0B     0B   100%        0        0  100%   /home

/dev/disk0s4     33G   1.9M    33G     1%        0        0  100%   /Volumes/BOOTCAMP

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$


----------



## macomaniac (31 Juillet 2016)

Interprétation :

- tu as bien une partition dédiée à Windows =>  format : *Microsoft Basic Data* (= *ntfs*) > nom : *BOOTCAMP* > taille : *32,8 Go* > identifiant de device : *disk0s4* (section *4* du disque *0* ou premier disque).

- cette partition d'après la commande *df* a *1.9 Mo* d'espace occupé et quasi *100%* d'espace libre > d'où il se laisse conclure que pas l'ombre d'un Système Windows n'y est installé > ce qui explique qu'à l'écran obtenu par la touche "_alt_" tu ne puisses pas voir affiché un volume *BOOTCAMP* démarrable.

- Le volume *Macintosh HD* qui contient ton OS «El Capitan» est de type : *CoreStorage Chiffré* (par «FileVault») > un dispositif peu favorable à la récupération de l'espace de *33 Go* de la partition *BOOTCAMP* au volume *Macintosh HD* de l'OS, au cas où tu souhaiterais effectuer cette opération avant de retenter de zéro une installation par l'«Assistant BootCamp».​
Conclusion : l'«Assistant BootCamp» a manifestement avorté sa tâche en cours d'opération > aucun Système Windows n'est actuellement installé dans la partition *BOOTCAMP* qui, en l'état, est inservable.

Question : qu'est-ce que tu décides ? Veux-tu supprimer la partition *BOOTCAMP* en vue de récupérer son espace au volume *Macintosh HD* avant de recommencer depuis le départ ta tentative par l'«Assistant BootCamp» ? Ou simplement reformater cette partition au format *MS-DOS* (*FAT-32*) avant de retenter une installation à destination de cette partition ?


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Interprétation :
> 
> - tu as bien une partition dédiée à Windows =>  format : *Microsoft Basic Data* (= *ntfs*) > nom : *BOOTCAMP* > taille : *32,8 Go* > identifiant de device : *disk0s4* (section *4* du disque *0* ou premier disque).
> 
> ...



Bonjour; 

Tout d'abord, merci beaucoup pour toutes ces informations ! 

Etrange que l'assistant ne soit pas allé au bout ? D'autant plus qu'il s'agit d'une ISO windows officielle, téléchargée sur leur site...

Je pense que le mieux reste de supprimer la partition "BootCamp" afin de recommencer a zéro ? A moins que la reformater puisse être vraiment utile ? 

Dans le premier cas, comment dois-je m'y prendre ?

Encore merci


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

D'abord, dans le «Terminal» tu passes d'abord la commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
```
 qui va virer au statut d'*espace libre* ta partition *BOOTCAMP* en supprimant son système de fichiers (c'est la condition préalable de toute récupération d'espace d'une partition à une autre située "en-dessus" d'elle).

Ensuite, tu tentes la commande de re-dimensionnement de la pile de volumes logiques de ton *CoreStorage Chiffré* (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 9706AE8D-D0F0-41E4-9669-7BAD42D49CA2 0b
```
 => je dis "tentes" > car le succès de cette manœuvre est susceptible d'être compromis dans de telles conditions logiques. Tu vas bien voir si tu as un déroulement d'affichage sans message d'erreur, ou si au contraire la commande plante.

Dans le premier cas (succès) > *re-démarre* impérativement ton Mac pour assurer la nouvelle donne (*Groupe de Volumes Logiques* redimensionné) ; dans le 2è cas (échec) > poste ici l'affichage infructueux.


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> D'abord, dans le «Terminal» tu passes d'abord la commande (copier-coller) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
> ...



Salut, 

Voici le résultat, je suppose qu'il s'agit du deuxième cas ? : 

Last login: Sun Jul 31 16:31:09 on ttys000

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4

Started erase on disk0s4 BOOTCAMP

Unmounting disk

Finished erase on disk0

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 9706AE8D-D0F0-41E4-9669-7BAD42D49CA2 0b

9706AE8D-D0F0-41E4-9669-7BAD42D49CA2 does not appear to be a valid Core Storage Logical Volume UUID or disk


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

Redonne le résultat d'une commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 que je vois où en sont les choses [tu n'aurais pas désactivé «FileVault» dans l'intervalle - par hasard ?] ...


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Redonne le résultat d'une commande :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



Voici le résultat :

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            209.3 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +209.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

                                Unlocked Encrypted


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

Ah zut ! autant pour moi : je me suis trompé d'*UUID* dans la commande que je t'avais proposée : je cherchais bien celui du *Logical Volume*, mais j'étais remonté trop haut jusqu'à celui de la *Famille Logique* (l'instance intermédiaire du *CoreStorage*). Mais voici que ton *diskutil list* me fournit sur un plateau le bon *UUID* cette fois.


Tente donc la bonne commande (copier-coller) :

```
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8 0b
```
 et rapporte si elle passe ou si elle plante...


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

Voici le résultat :

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8 0b

The Core Storage Logical Volume UUID is 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

Started CoreStorage operation

Checking prerequisites for resizing Logical-Physical volume stack

Growing Logical-Physical volume stack

Verifying file system

Using live mode

Performing live verification

Checking catalog file

[ / 0%..10%.............................................. ] 

Checking catalog hierarchy

Checking extended attributes file

File system check exit code is 0

Growing Core Storage Physical Volume from 209344462848 to 250140434432 bytes

Copying booter

Growing disk partition

Modifying partition map

Growing Core Storage data structures

Resizing Core Storage Physical Volume structures

Resized Core Storage Physical Volume to 250140434432 bytes

Growing Logical Volume

Resizing Core Storage Logical Volume structures

Resized Core Storage Logical Volume to 249788104704 bytes

Growing file system

Finished CoreStorage operation


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

Ça a l'air bon > redonne le résultat d'un :

```
diskutil list
```
 pour vérifier...


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ça a l'air bon > redonne le résultat d'un :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...



MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            250.1 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +249.8 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

                                Unlocked Encrypted

Si tout est correct, je n'ai donc plus qu'a re-tenter l'opération depuis le début ?


----------



## macomaniac (1 Août 2016)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Tu n'as donc plus qu'à « re-tenter l'opération depuis le début », comme tu dis (que du bonheur si tu en crois la phrase d'_Albert Camus_ : «Il faut imaginer Sisyphe heureux»



)


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

Top ! Merci beaucoup, c'est super sympa  ! 

Bon, bah je ressente ! Espérons que ce soit une erreur passagère, je te tiens au courant !


----------



## Breew (1 Août 2016)

Bon, bon ... Meme erreur ! Etonnant ? 

Ca va jusqu'au bout, mais le disque "Boot Camp" parait vierge, pas de traces de Windows... 

Peut-etre l'ISO, malgré le fait qu'elle soit officielle ?


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

*Breew*

_Da capo_ :

- si tu veux savoir quel est l'espace occupé actuellement dans le volume *BOOTCAMP* créé par l'«Assistant BootCamp» > tu repasses la commande :

```
df -H
```

- si tu veux que je te redonne les commandes permettant de récupérer l'espace de *BOOTCAMP* à *Macintosh HD* > tu repasses la commande :

```
diskutil list
```
 et tu postes le tableau > histoire de vérifier le dispositif des partitions actuelles.​
=> pour ce qui est de l'installation de Windows : je ne suis vraiment pas spécialiste en la matière. Ce qui semble ressortir : pas la peine de récidiver tes tentatives > si aucun paramètre de départ ne varie > tu vas toujours te retrouver avec une partition *BOOTCAMP* existante mais vide de Système installé. Je n'ai aucune idée de la raison de cet échec. Pourquoi n'essaies-tu pas avec un installateur de *Win-7* plutôt qu'avec la version *8* ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2016)

Breew a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai décidé d'installer une partition Windows sur mon mac via Boot Camp.
> Je télécharge l'ISO Windows 8 (sur le site officiel), et le lance dans Boot Camp.
> ...


Ce qui n'est pas très clair c'est à quelle étape de la procédure d'installation ca coince...
J'ai l'impression que vous lancez l"Assistant BootCamp" qui crée la partition BootCamp en FAT32 puis redémarre le Mac pour lancer l'installeur de Windows depuis l'ISO de Windows et que c'est là que ca coince, l'installeur de Windows ne se lance pas depuis l'ISO.
C'est bien ça?


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2016)

En relisant, moi aussi c'est ce que je pense. Il faudrait décrire les étapes de ce que propose Boot Camp. A savoir qu'il doit proposer de télécharger les drivers dans un support, dans celui-ci sera créé un dossier contenant un ou plusieurs autres dossiers et un fichier Setup.exe qui devra être lancé une fois l'installation de Windows terminée.

Boot Camp est un utilitaire qui ne permet que de préparer en FAT32 que la future partition Windows qui elle devra être formatée en NTFS depuis l'installeur de Windows. Sans ce formatage en NTFS, l'installation de Windows ne se fera pas. Attention, il est inutile de vouloir formater en NTFS avant, ça ne marchera pas.

Boot Camp doit proposer...
- le téléchargement des drivers
- d'indiquer et de sélectionner la taille en Go de la future partition Windows
- de lancer le DVD d'une version de Windows qui doit impérativement être bootable ou selon le type de Mac, depuis une clé USB

Alors, que fais-tu et que se passe t'il exactement ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> - de lancer le DVD d'une version de Windows qui doit impérativement être bootable ou selon le type de Mac, depuis une clé USB


BootCamp désormais se contente d'un fichier ISO de Windows (Apple suggère d'ailleurs fortement de créer une image ISO si on a obtenu Windows sur DVD voire sur clé USB)
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT203909
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201468
"Lorsque vous faites l’acquisition du système d’exploitation Windows, celui-ci est fourni sous la forme d’une image ISO téléchargeable, d’un disque d’installation ou d’une clé USB. Si vous disposez d’un DVD d’installation de Windows, il se peut que vous deviez créer une image disque de ce dernier pour l’utiliser avec Boot Camp. Si votre version de Windows se trouve sur une clé USB, vous pouvez télécharger une image ISO sur le site de Microsoft."


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> il me semble qu'il peut se contenter d'un fichier ISO sans nécessité de le transférer sur DVD ou clé USB


Oui, avec les derniers modèles de Mac, mais pas avec les anciens.

Et comme on ne connait pas son modèle exact pour le moment, autant essayer de cibler.


----------



## Breew (2 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> *Breew*
> 
> _Da capo_ :
> 
> ...



Salut ! 

Voici le résultat, le meme que la fois précédente je suppose ? 

MacBook-Pro-de-Sacha:~ sacha$ diskutil list

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            209.4 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                32.8 GB    disk0s4

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +209.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

                                Unlocked Encrypted


----------



## Breew (2 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> Oui, avec les derniers modèles de Mac, mais pas avec les anciens.
> 
> Et comme on ne connait pas son modèle exact pour le moment, autant essayer de cibler.



Il s'agit d'un : MacBook Pro (Retina 13 pouces, début 2015) , donc récent . 

Et effectivement, Boot Camp se contente seulement de l'image ISO, et n'accepte qu'a partir de Windows 8. 

L'instal va jusqu'au bout (une petite heure), puis redémarre l'ordinateur, mais la ou je devrai trouver l'installateur windows, je retombe juste sur le système classique, sans autre disque disponible redémarrant sur "alt" ...

Merci


----------



## macomaniac (2 Août 2016)

En ce qui concerne la seule récupération de l'espace *BOOTCAMP* à *Macintosh HD* (ça devrait servir de recette générale) > tu enchaînes l'une après l'autre les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8 0b
```
 et hop ! un petit *diskutil list* derrière te montrera que *Macintosh HD* est revenu à une taille de *250 Go*. Ça ne peut pas faire de mal de re-démarrer ensuite (et même ce serait préconisable).

--------------------​
Tu l'auras compris :

- la première commande appelle l'utilitaire *diskutil* (*disk*_*util*ity : utilitaire de disque = le même binaire UNIX que pilote graphiquement l'«Utilitaire de Disque» de manière plus "confinée") > avec le verbe *resizeVolume* (effacer_volume) et une triplette-cible : *[FORMAT][NOM][DEVICE]* où format = *free* (espace_libre sans système de fichiers --> donc hors partitionnement) > nom = *NULL* (mais tu peux mettre ce qui te chante : *BROL* > *toto*... il faut formellement un intitulé de volume, alors même qu'aucun volume ne sera remontable, faute de système de fichiers gérant l'espace_libre) > device (appareil) = */dev/disk0s4* (section *4* du disque *0* = ton disque interne --> ne surtout pas se tromper de n° final !).

- la 2è commande appelle encore *diskutil* > avec la spécification *coreStorage* (parce que tu as un *Groupe de Volumes Logiques* sur la partition */dev/disk0s2* de ton *Macintosh HD* > suite à l'activation de «FileVault» qui requiert ce format logique) > le verbe spécial *resizeStack* (redimensionner la pile des instances logiques impliquées dans le *CoreStorage* = le volume logique > le volume physique > le système de fichiers *jhfs+* terminal > le container-disque de la partition *disk0s2* lui-même enfin) > l'*UUID* : *14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8* = toujours l'*UUID* du *Logical Volume* du *CoreStorage* (quand on ne se trompe pas comme je l'avais fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) > l'option finale *0b* (*0*_*b*yte > équivalant à dire "récupérer tout l'espace libre en-dessous de l'instance bénéficiaire, jusqu'à épuisement du dernier byte, et sans obstacle d'une partition de récupération *Recovery HD* éventuellement sur le chemin, dont l'emplacement sera mis à jour sur les blocs" - ouf !).​


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2016)

Bizarre... Et aucun message d'erreur durant l'installation de Windows ou en fin d'installation?
(Au fait, avant le début d'installation de Windows, vous êtes bien passé par l'étape consistant à sélectionner la partition BootCamp pour la formater en NTFS?)

(Nota: une fois l'installation terminée, ce n'est pas sur l'installeur de Windows que vous devez tomber mais sur Windows directement)


----------



## Breew (2 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> En ce qui concerne la seule récupération de l'espace *BOOTCAMP* à *Macintosh HD* (ça devrait servir de recette générale) > tu enchaînes l'une après l'autre les commandes :
> 
> ```
> diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
> ...



C'est fait ! Merci 

Technique, mais instructif ...


----------



## Breew (2 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Bizarre... Et aucun message d'erreur durant l'installation de Windows ou en fin d'installation?
> (Au fait, avant le début d'installation de Windows, vous êtes bien passé par l'étape consistant à sélectionner la partition BootCamp pour la formater en NTFS?)
> 
> (Nota: une fois l'installation terminée, ce n'est pas sur l'installeur de Windows que vous devez tomber mais sur Windows directement)



Non, aucun message, étonnant en effet ?

Et oui, je passe bien par la sélection de partition BootCamp... 

Selon moi, le problème ne peut que venir de l'image ISO du coup, non ?


----------



## r e m y (2 Août 2016)

J'avoue ne pas comprendre...


----------



## Locke (2 Août 2016)

@Breew

Tu passes bien par cet écran depuis l'installeur de Windows ?






Et tu formates bien en NTFS ?

Si oui, que se passe t'il après ?


----------



## Breew (2 Août 2016)

Locke a dit:


> @Breew
> 
> Tu passes bien par cet écran depuis l'installeur de Windows ?
> 
> ...



Non ! Je tombe sur rien du tout en fait, boot camp va jusqu'au bout, puis redémarre l'ordinateur directement sur le mac, aucun autre disque n'est utilisable et je ne vois aucune trace de Windows ...

Je viens de tester a nouveau mais cette fois-ci avec un autre ISO (encore une fois officielle), de Windows 10 au lieu de 8... Meme chose ! BootCamp va jusqu'au bout mais aucune trace de Windows... Voici le résultat du terminal : 

/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:          Apple_CoreStorage Macintosh HD            168.4 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s3

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                73.8 GB    disk0s5

/dev/disk1 (internal, virtual):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD           +168.0 GB   disk1

                                Logical Volume on disk0s2

                                14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8

                                Unlocked Encrypted


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

Pour la récupération d'espace > il semble y avoir une zone d'espace libre d'environ *8 go* en ballade quelque part et par ailleurs la partition *BOOTCAMP* hérite curieusement du n° de device *disk0s5* > repasse un *diskutil list* et si la partition :

- *4: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 73.8 GB* est toujours identifiée comme *disk0s5* (parce que tu n'aurais pas re-démarré ton Mac ou si tu avais un périphérique intercalé) > alors tu enchaînes les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s5
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8 0b
```

- *4: Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP 73.8 GB* est identifiée normalement comme *disk0s4* (parce que tu as re-démarré et/ou s'il n'y a plus de périphérique intercalaire) > alors tu enchaînes les commandes :

```
diskutil eraseVolume free NULL /dev/disk0s4
diskutil coreStorage resizeStack 14254643-0A1C-40EC-9420-AFAC2813B8B8 0b
```

Pour ce qui est des ratages de l'«Assistant BootCamp» > je te suggère une expérimentation (après re-dimensionnement de ta partition *Macintosh HD* à la taille de  *250 Go*) : va à _Menu_  > _Préférences Système_ > _Sécurité et confidentialité_ > _FileVault_ => déverrouille le cadenas d'administration > presse le bouton "_Désactiver FileVault_" > lorsque le processus du déchiffrement sera complété (ne lance aucun processus lourd à partir de ta session ouverte dans l'intervalle pour ne pas ralentir l'opération) > *re-démarre* ton Mac > relance alors la tâche d'installation de Windows par l'«Assistant BootCamp».

C'est pour vérifier si ce ne serait pas la présence d'un *CoreStorage Chiffré* sur la partition de l'OS la source de ces ratés...


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Breew a dit:


> Non ! Je tombe sur rien du tout en fait, boot camp va jusqu'au bout, puis redémarre l'ordinateur directement sur le mac, aucun autre disque n'est utilisable et je ne vois aucune trace de Windows ...



Ok donc l'installation de Windows ne demarre même pas... Du coup ce n'est pas normal que tu restes bloqué avec l'assistant BbotCamp pendant 1 heure! Cet assistant se contente de créer une partition formatée en Fat32 et de préparer le Mac à démarrer sur l'image disque ISO de Windows 

(celà dit, n'ayant jamais installé une partition BootCamp à partir d'un fichier ISO, j'ignore comment il s'y prend dans ce cas.... Est-ce qu'il clone l'image disque sur une partition temporaire bootable de meme taille, ce qui pourrait lui demander un certain temps et expliquer que la partition BootCamp soit reléguée en position s5 et qu'il manque 8 Go dans le décompte fait par Macomaniac??? )

Au fait, l'assistant BootCamp t'a-t-il au moins demandé de sélectionner ton fichier ISO ?

Il faudrait regarder dans l'utilitaire Console les messages d'erreurs éventuels listés aux horaires où l'assistant BootCamp etait en fonction.


----------



## Breew (3 Août 2016)

Salut, 

J'ai désactivé FileVault et renter l'installation... Et ça a fonctionné !!! 
Merci pour tout, vraiment cool de votre part... 

Je dois remettre en état FileVault maintenant? Aussi, lorsque je redémarre sur "alt" je n'ai pas que Mac et Windows, mais 2 ou 3 disques "Windows", normal ?


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Tu remets FileVault en service si tu veux. 
Par contre, il faut peut-être commencer par mettre un peu d'ordre dans tes partitions car, non, ce n'est pas normal qu'il te propose plusieurs "Windows" en démarrant avec alt...

Peux-tu redonner le résultat d'un nouveau diskutil list ?


----------



## Breew (3 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Tu remets FileVault en service si tu veux.
> Par contre, il faut peut-être commencer par mettre un peu d'ordre dans tes partitions car, non, ce n'est pas normal qu'il te propose plusieurs "Windows" en démarrant avec alt...
> 
> Peux-tu redonner le résultat d'un nouveau diskutil list ?



/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):

  #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER

  0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0

  1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1

  2:                  Apple_HFS Macintosh HD            218.0 GB   disk0s2

  3:                 Apple_Boot Recovery HD             650.0 MB   disk0s6

  4:       Microsoft Basic Data BOOTCAMP                32.1 GB    disk0s5


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Tout semble parfait...
J'ignore pourquoi il te propose plusieurs Windows avec alt.

Macomaniac saura peut-être comment réinitialiser cette liste de volumes bootables pour qu'il se contente de te proposer MacOS et Un seul Windows.


----------



## macomaniac (3 Août 2016)

Breew a dit:


> J'ai désactivé FileVault et renter l'installation... Et ça a fonctionné !!!


C'était donc lui ! - c'est la bête noire de l'«Assistant BootCamp»...



Breew a dit:


> Je dois remettre en état FileVault maintenant?


Autant demander : « je *dois* me retirer une balle dans le pied maintenant ? »
Si tu n'as pas de préoccupations majeures de sécurité de tes données face à l'intrusion de tiers > en laissant «FileVault» désactivé > tu t'éviteras beaucoup d'ennuis. Si tu le réactives > tu risques de ne plus pouvoir booter ton volume Windows...



Breew a dit:


> je n'ai pas que Mac et Windows, mais 2 ou 3 disques "Windows", normal ?


Le dispositif de tes partitions est régulier - il n'y a que les identifiants de devices qui se balladent : une *Recovery HD* identifiée comme *s6* et un *BOOTCAMP* comme *s5* alors qu'il n'y a pas de *s3* ni de *s4* (et que la *Recovery* précède logiquement la partition *BOOTCAMP*). Redémarre un coup (sans périphérique attaché) et poste le résultat d'un *diskutil list* pour vérifier si tout est rentré dans l'ordre.

Pour ce qui est d'un affichage multiple du même volume à l'écran du gestionnaire de boot de l'*EFI* (le *boot_manager* déclenché par la touche "_alt_") : aucune importance fondamentale. Ça me le fait à l'écran du gestionnaire de boot *rEFInd* que j'utilise couramment, pour des volumes d'OS X. Ces logiciels repèrent un *boot_loader .efi* dans l'espace d'un volume pour l'afficher comme démarrable > il est courant qu'il y en ait plus d'un dans un seul volume, les autres servant d'auxiliaires de secours. En conséquence, si ces autres fichiers *.efi* sont repérés par le scan du *boot_manager* > il peut se faire qu'un même volume soit identifié comme double, voire triple... Peu esthétique, mais non préoccupant (un esprit perfide dirait : tu ne pouvais *pas du tout* démarrer de Système Windows auparavant > à présent tu peux *trop* le démarrer > ça compense...).


----------



## Breew (3 Août 2016)

macomaniac a dit:


> C'était donc lui ! - c'est la bête noire de l'«Assistant BootCamp»...
> 
> 
> Autant demander : « je *dois* me retirer une balle dans le pied maintenant ? »
> ...



Du coup il ne reste que 3 disques, mac, windows et "EFI Boot". 

Tout est dans l'ordre donc ! Merci beaucoup pour toutes t'es infos, c'était vraiment sympa.

Une derniere question, je sais pas si cela est normal (config du mac) ou alors si je peux toucher a quelque chose dans la configuration sur PC, lorsque j'essaie de lancer la plupart des logiciels, ou des jeux, Windows plante avec un carré au milieu de l'écran, et la résolution grossi... As-tu peut-être une idée de manipulation ou d'une configuration plus appropriée ? (voir photo)

Merci encore


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Durant la procédure suivie par l'assistant BootCamp, vous avez dû télécharger des drivers à enregistrer sur une clé USB. 

Pour terminer l'installation de Windows, il faut brancher cette clé USB une fois Windows démarré et lancer le setup.exe (si il ne se lance pas de lui même) pour installer sur Windows les drivers nécessaires pour bien gérer le matériel du Mac (dont la carte video)

Si vous ne l'avez pas fait, il est possible que ce soit ce qui provoque ces comportements anormaux de l'affichage


----------



## Breew (3 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Durant la procédure suivie par l'assistant BootCamp, vous avez dû télécharger des drivers à enregistrer sur une clé USB.
> 
> Pour terminer l'installation de Windows, il faut brancher cette clé USB une fois Windows démarré et lancer le setup.exe (si il ne se lance pas de lui même) pour installer sur Windows les drivers nécessaires pour bien gérer le matériel du Mac (dont la carte video)
> 
> Si vous ne l'avez pas fait, il est possible que ce soit ce qui provoque ces comportements anormaux de l'affichage



Non, je ne crois pas avoir vu une mention de clé USB ?

En fait, après l'installation de Windows, BootCamp a automatiquement connecté les périphériques (souris, réseaux etc...). Mais jeux et logiciels ne fonctionne pas et toujours le meme problème (écran noir en plein milieu), a mon avis du effectivement a la carte graphique...

Décidément


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Vous avez dû louper une étape avec l'assistant BootCamp

Il faudrait le relancer et au stade de cette copie d'écran:




Sélectionner juste l'option du haut pour télécharger les drivers nécessaires et les placer sur une clé USB (formatée en FAt32)

Une fois que c'est fait vous pouvez quitter Assistant BootCamp et redémarrer sur Windows pour installer ces drivers


----------



## Breew (3 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Vous avez dû louper une étape avec l'assistant BootCamp
> 
> Il faudrait le relancer et au stade de cette copie d'écran:
> 
> ...



Etrange, ne 'ai pas l'impression d'avoir la meme chose... Lors de la précédente installe, Boot Camp m'a seulement demandé une image ISO, puis un chargement, puis l'installation sur windows... Je n'ai pas eu de choix a faire a ce niveau ? 

Aujourd'hui je ne peux rien faire si ce n'est que ça :


----------



## r e m y (3 Août 2016)

Regarde peut-être sur cette page pour les télécharger manuellement:
https://support.apple.com/kb/dl1720?locale=fr_FR

ou celle-ci: https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1721?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
(selon le modèle de Mac)


----------



## Breew (3 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Regarde peut-être sur cette page pour les télécharger manuellement:
> https://support.apple.com/kb/dl1720?locale=fr_FR
> 
> ou celle-ci: https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1721?locale=fr_FR&viewlocale=fr_FR
> (selon le modèle de Mac)



Malheureusement ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... J'ai checké mes périphériques et la carte graphique a l'air correct,pourtant a l'ouverte des jeux et/ou logiciels, toujours cet écran noir... Si vous avez une idée, avec plaisir


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2016)

Là, il va falloir trouver des spécialistes de Windows...


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Août 2016)

Bonjour,
J'avais eu ce problème lors de mon installation de W10.
Je l'ai résolu en téléchargeant les drivers bootcamp version 6.0.6133
Mais plus moyen de retrouver le lien de téléchargement (1,28 Go quand même).


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2016)

Peut-être via Apple Software Update depuis Windows.. Car effectivement je ne trouve pas la page de téléchargement direct sur le site Apple (je n'ai trouvé que la version 5 dont j'ai mis le lien dans le message précèdent)


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Août 2016)

Si tu n'es pas pressé et pas trop scrupuleux tu peux essayer de le télécharger depuis ce lien: http://uploaded.net/file/2hfxle9y


----------



## Breew (4 Août 2016)

zeltron54 a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas pressé et pas trop scrupuleux tu peux essayer de le télécharger depuis ce lien: http://uploaded.net/file/2hfxle9y



Salut, 

Merci beaucoup, je suis en train de le telecharger (effectivement, il faut etre patient  ) 

Comment as-tu fait ensuite pour l'installer sur Windows ? Obligatoirement par clé USB ? Ou je peux me servir directement du fichier ?


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Août 2016)

De mémoire, car il y a plus d'un an, j'ai copié le dossier sur le bureau de windows 10, et j'ai du lancer le setup.exe qui est dedans. Il me semble que je n'avais pas utilisé de clé usb. car windows 10 était installé. l'utilisation d'une clé est obligatoire au moment du téléchargement à l'aide de l'assistant bootcamp.


----------



## zeltron54 (4 Août 2016)

Tu as bien l'assistant bootcamp version 6. Tu devrais également pouvoir télécharger les différents drivers.
Depuis mac OS, tu insères une clé usb au format fat32, tu lances l'assistant bootcamp tu décoches tout à l'exception de la ligne "télécharger le plus récent logiciel de prise en charge de windows auprès d'Apple" .
Normalement là tu récupères tous les drivers nécessaires (2 dossiers "BootCamp" et "$WinPEDriver$  pour bootcamp 6".


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2016)

Ca, c'est ce que je lui avais suggéré hier, mais son retour est négatif... En lançant Assistant BootCamp, la seule option qui lui soit proposée désormais c'est de "supprimer la partition BootCamp existante"!


----------



## Breew (4 Août 2016)

Bon, bon ...

Voici ce que j'ai, et seulement, dans Boot Camp : http://image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2016/31/1470311258-capture-d-ecran-2016-08-04-a-13-43-54.png

Toutefois dans "Action", j'ai : "Téléchargez le logiciel de prise en charge de Windows" , pas de mention du plus récent donc... 

Je l'ai téléchargé, un dossier "WindowsSupport", installé le setup sur Windows, redémarrer... Toujours le meme problème... Peut-etre que mon seul salut est de supprimer la partition existante et d'installer Windows 8 au lieu de 10, c'est vraiment étrange tout a l'air dans l'ordre, mais la carte graphique ne semble pas opérationnelle du tout ! Ce qui est bizarre, c'est que j'ai l'impression que votre BootCamp propose bien plus d'option que moi ?


----------



## r e m y (4 Août 2016)

Et le fichier mis en téléchargement par zeltron, il ne résoud pas le probleme non plus?


----------



## Breew (4 Août 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> Et le fichier mis en téléchargement par zeltron, il ne résoud pas le probleme non plus?



Non... Cela ne change rien non plus


----------



## Breew (4 Août 2016)

Bonsoir à tous,

J'ai installe plutôt W8 et cela a corrigé le problème. Bon, c'est toujours un peu lent et certains jeux/programmes ne fonctionnent pas du tout, mais je vais faire l'impasse et ne plus vous déranger !  

Ça fait quand même du bien de retourner sur Mac !


----------

